# Easy forground plants



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am trying to find something that will make a small/short carpet for my forground that is easy to grow. Right now i have hc but have some probs with it. I will b starting diy co2 soon


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

your problem with HC is because no CO2 but since you are going to have CO2 any way than you can have what ever carpet you want.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

How is your lighting?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would say light is medium to high. I have 2 spiral 10 w bulbs and a 15w ge plant and aquarium bulb. I want to say the spiral bulbs are equal to lick 40 or 60 wats each. I need to go to walmart and check them out


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Marsilea is easy to grow and makes a good carpet. It eats up alot of Phosphorus, so you may have to adjust your ferts accordingly to get a thick mat, but it is one of the easiest plants I've ever tried.

-Dave


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I've had terrible luck with Marsilea, I've never been able to keep it from accumulating tons of algae. Wish it worked for me. 

As far as my choice, I really liked HM and just kept it trimmed short. It got really dense pretty quickly and made a great, thick carpet.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> Marsilea is easy to grow and makes a good carpet. It eats up alot of Phosphorus, so you may have to adjust your ferts accordingly to get a thick mat, but it is one of the easiest plants I've ever tried.
> 
> -Dave


I had some Marsilia Minuta at one time, and even though it started out growing okay, for some reason it stopped, and then became covered in BBA. It has since died completely off. I guess that I just didn't have the conditions right for it, but it definitely wasn't easy for me. If you try it, I hope you have better luck.

Andy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My husband has marsilia minuta in his tank. He's cut his photo period to 5 hours. No algae. His plants have overgrown. He has all low light plants except for the Rotala wallichi which has grown to the top. He does have pressurized CO2 though. Actually he could up his photo period some as the marsilia minute is trying to reach for the sky!

I think finding a balance between light and ferts is the trick; ...and not the most easy thing of all - that's for sure.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Goofy side note. You gotta see how big marselea is when grown outside.

12" tall, it is amazing, and a quite pretty addition to a tub garden!


----------

